# Soliciting members to sell gear etc



## LeanHerm (May 30, 2012)

Yes I'm all ears.  If anybody gets weird pms or what not feel free to message me.  I may not be social all the time but I'm pretty much always logged in.


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

If anyone solicits any of you to try and sell you something please report it immediately to myself or one of the moderators.

 This doesn't mean you can't share sources with each other etc, what i mean by this is random guy PM's member offering such and such or offering his friends lab etc. This is how people get scammed and we don't want that happening here. Many new boards fall victim to scams.

 If someone you know PM's you and tells you such and such has xyz blah bklah blah that is ok with me and none of my business, I'm just basically looking out for the members here and since some of our members are coming from google searches and brand new to the game they require extra protection!


 thanks guys!


----------



## gymrat827 (May 30, 2012)

we know everyone here.... they would get caught very quickly.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Zeek. I bet if a post like this was on every board a lot of noobs that are desperate for sources would still have their hard earned cash.


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

I learned a $300 lesson from the first forum I went on.


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

This is so weird - the thread was started by Zeek, but the first post is by Herm. I'm so confused!


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

I send you best good amazing steroid make you god in gym and bitches on to fuck on you. You send me 500 USD, I send you steroid.


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

Way to go colt lol


----------



## Curiosity (May 30, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I send you best good amazing steroid make you god in gym and bitches on to fuck on you. You send me 500 USD, I send you steroid.



HA HA, wow, sounds great, sign me up! I'll mail you straight cash today!! This is what I've been looking for! PM me!!!.... I won't have to inject anything right its all pills?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 30, 2012)

Hurt said:


> This is so weird - the thread was started by Zeek, but the first post is by Herm. I'm so confused!


Diliked on accident lol.   But ya I noticed that in a few posts here


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> HA HA, wow, sounds great, sign me up! I'll mail you straight cash today!! This is what I've been looking for! PM me!!!.... I won't have to inject anything right its all pills?



It lotion you rub on balls make huge and muscles big swole ronnie coleman jay cutler big massive man huge woman love you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2012)

Hurt that sounds more like world pharma


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

Colt sign me up too man!!  jelfa raws FTW!!!

Any updates on when those roll out all bs aside?

 POB, it won;t be long before some WP spammers arrive here!


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

The scammers even come after me, this is from my email yesterday

Subject:	CHINAHGH.COM - HGH/HCG/IGF/Ansomone/KIGTROPIN/BLUE TOP HGH	  

Date:	Tuesday, 29 May 2012 23:26
From:	 sales6 <sales6@chinahgh.com>
To:	edited  zeek mail addy 

Hi friend,
Good day! It is glad to write to you with keen hope to open a business relationship with you! 

We can offer HGH,Hcg,Jintropin HGH and all kind hormones .Our factory is in Shanghai,and we are in very large quantities,and most competitive price,also we can do the label and change the colour of the caps,so we can do the specifications as your requirements.
We can send you by DHL/FEDEX/EMS and so on.May I know which country are you from?We will choose the safest way for you!


Looking forward to cooperate with you in the near future. 
Best wishes,
Michelle
MSN:chinahgh6@hotmail.com

 if someone wants to have some fun with this clown ask him for a front


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Haha I didn't tell you guys I was a WP rep?


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

That is fucking awesome lol...


----------



## Lulu66 (May 30, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I send you best good amazing steroid make you god in gym and bitches on to fuck on you. You send me 500 USD, I send you steroid.



Lol so u the one that hed been pm'ing me on the other board...


----------



## JOMO (May 31, 2012)

I am sure we all here will be able to help eachother out in these situations, and hope newcomers are smart enough to ask someone with alittle more backround with this. But how..how can you fall for those emails, shady written all over it.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 31, 2012)

If you're new to the game and desperate then you'll fall for alot and go to places you don't know. Shit I remember my first cycle I ordered from nosha lol good gear but god damn my ass got TAXED.


----------



## Georgia (May 31, 2012)

Glad to see a good board like this. Brings tears to my anus...I mean eyes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2012)

When I talked to Zeek about getting this thread going I had mentioned we probably won't need a PSA type post here cause we have some higher caliber members... Looks like you guys lived up to that... Glad to be a part of the board with a bunch of non-mentally challenged bro's and ho's... and Jenner


----------



## Georgia (May 31, 2012)

Jen is a machine. A class of her own


----------



## Pikiki (May 31, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Jen is a machine. A class of her own



^^ yep sometimes just to read on her log make me feel I`m not doing enogh...she is a unstopable!!!


----------



## SFGiants (May 31, 2012)

So this means POB ca still solicit ass?


----------



## SFGiants (May 31, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> The scammers even come after me, this is from my email yesterday
> 
> Subject:	CHINAHGH.COM - HGH/HCG/IGF/Ansomone/KIGTROPIN/BLUE TOP HGH
> 
> ...



Oh I'm f'n on it!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> So this means POB ca still solicit ass?


 
Damn straight bro!!!!


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I send you best good amazing steroid make you god in gym and bitches on to fuck on you. You send me 500 USD, I send you steroid.



lol funny shit


----------

